# Only 1 lens



## Dark Reality (Dec 11, 2012)

If you had to start all over and have only one camera and one lens, what would it be?
I'm selling my:
5d mkii
24-70 2.8
70-200 2.8
and my 580ex
and using as little of that money to reduce my gear. 

My family comes first and life isnt free, but i dont want to give up on photography, which has been my life since i was 17.

I know the overall "profit" ill make wont be a huge amount, but im 25 with a 9 month old and every penny counts right now.

I picked my current gear for landscapes and portraits. So that's what im looking to still be able to do. I probably cant have the best of both worlds, and something that does both, isnt likely to do it as well as what i have. but downgrading for money is looking to be my only option right now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd keep the 5DII, sell both lenses and the 580, get a used 24-105L, a used 430 flash, and a used 50/1.8 II. I think that could net you $1500 and leave you with a very good kit for landscapes and portraits.


----------



## markm (Dec 11, 2012)

In terms of bang per buck for what you are doing (portraits, growing family, and landscape) I think a used Canon 7D is a good option. You also then have access to more the compact / lower cost EF-S lenses. 

I have owned all of the 1Ds series and 5D series (waiting for Canon's response to Nikon), but I also keep a 7D house and it performs amazing well. 

With the introduction of new cameras recently you might find a good deal on a quality used 7D. Avoid the base kit lens however. The 15-85mm is pretty good quality however.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2012)

Canon has some really good deals on refurb power shot cameras right now. Nothing wrong with a G12 for $279 or a S100 for $229 if they can do the job. Do what you have to do to take care of finances.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductListingViewAll_10051_10051_-1_29252

Maybe a T3i kit for $450. http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_283207_-1


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 11, 2012)

5Dc + 50mm 1.4

Done.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 11, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd keep the 5DII, sell both lenses and the 580, get a used 24-105L, a used 430 flash, and a used 50/1.8 II. I think that could net you $1500 and leave you with a very good kit for landscapes and portraits.



+1. That's the cheapest and most versatile list I can think of also. You can also skip on the 24-105L for the meantime if you really need the money but I can't think of letting go of your 5D2.


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input. i like the idea of the 24-105, but on a crop it is no longer so wide. the 5dc is an option that i havnt thought of in a while... and getting rid of the 5d2 would be so hard.. its been my best friend 

oh yeah, i forgot i have the 50 1.8, didnt even think of it since its not used too often and wouldnt be worth it to sell. its great for normal, i guess my problem is, i want wide, and tele..


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 11, 2012)

Dark Reality said:


> Thanks for the input. i like the idea of the 24-105, but on a crop it is no longer so wide. the 5dc is an option that i havnt thought of in a while... and getting rid of the 5d2 would be so hard.. its been my best friend
> 
> oh yeah, i forgot i have the 50 1.8, didnt even think of it since its not used too often and wouldnt be worth it to sell. its great for normal, i guess my problem is, i want wide, and tele..



If you really want to get rid of everything, except your 50 1.8, then get a 550D + 18-200. If you go FF, there's not one lens that's cheap enough to have everything you want (wide and tele). Get a dirt cheap Yongnuo if you want an external flash. But for me, I'd settle with a 5D2 + 50 1.8/40 F2.8 at the very least. You can zoom (in or out) with your feet for the meantime. It's not perfect but at least you get the best IQ for your money.


----------



## PackLight (Dec 11, 2012)

You are not talking much money if you are switching around for extra cash. It is always better if you can suffer through.

I would unload the 70-200 for now, keep the 24-70 for the babies pictures. Those pictures will be very valuable to you in future years. If you can suffer through and keep the 5d II and 24-70 you will not regret it.

Been in your shoes more than once, good luck and wish you well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2012)

Used 5DII prices have dropped so low you may not even be able to get a new 7D with the proceeds - there's a 5DII w/ 20K clicks on my local CL for $1150 right now. For what you shoot, a 7D isn't necessary IMO - if you go with APS-C, get a T3i (same sensor as 7D), and perhaps an 18-135mm lens. That plus the 50/1.8 for portraits. If you get an xxxD, factor in buying SD cards to replace your CF cards. 

But I still think keep your 5DII. The 24-105 is about the most versatile lens you can get on FF (arguably the 28-300L is more versatile, but it's heavy and expensive). 

Used 5Dc and 24-105 is another option.


----------



## sama (Dec 11, 2012)

For the family, for the baby, sell everything and shoot with your smart phone for the time being. Good time will come. By then, start all over again. 
My best wishes.


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 11, 2012)

Your current 5DII + 40mm f/2.8 pancake makes a great package. That is a very sweet lens and only $149. Baby and family photos will look just as good with the little 40mm as with the big 24-70/2.8. The 40mm is great for landscape too (if you like the focal length). Also, Rebel T4i with kit lens for $599 can do a lot.


----------



## Area256 (Dec 11, 2012)

If I could only have one lens, and cost wasn't an issue, I would chose the 24-105L. Second to that if I really wanted the zoom, I would get the "EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM", it sells new for about $420, I'm sure it would be a lot less used if you can find one.

If cost is a major issue I'd take the 40mm f/2.8. In fact I often just walk around with that lens since it's so nice and light. The 50mm f/1.8 is also a good option.

Also if you sell the 580ex, you should be able to pick up a knock off flash for around $80.

To drop the 5D2 for something else would be a hard thing to do. However, if it needs to be done, you can get older used rebels with kit lenses (like a t2i/t3i) for very cheap now days - and they can still take great pictures.


----------



## Standard (Dec 11, 2012)

> Your current 5DII + 40mm f/2.8 pancake makes a great package. That is a very sweet lens and only $149. Baby and family photos will look just as good with the little 40mm as with the big 24-70/2.8. The 40mm is great for landscape too (if you like the focal length). Also, Rebel T4i with kit lens for $599 can do a lot.



I agree. Best of luck.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 11, 2012)

sama said:


> For the family, for the baby, sell everything and shoot with your smart phone for the time being. Good time will come. By then, start all over again.
> My best wishes.



+100% agree with sama, if budget is real big issue. 

You still be able to capture that special moments with a $99 P&S. Take care that baby 1st. 

I used to golf 3-4 a week. We now have 2 kids, I can't remember the last time I went for golfing. That baby will bring more joys into your life more than anything else.

Otherwise, keep the 5D II + 50mm f1.8

Best,
Dylan


----------



## Fitzy50 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have to say if I were you I'd follow the advice and get the 24-105L, it's not that much and you should be able to cover the cost with the sale of your other gear. I bought the 24-105 when I still had my 7D, and it was "ok", but when I bought my 5D Mk III, it really came to life and the 24 end of the lens is good enough for landscapes and it's nice to have that small zoom just in case. If I need to travel and I am limited by what I can take the 24-105L is always one of my top all around lenses to take along.


----------



## Mark Russell (Dec 11, 2012)

I would sell everything and buy a P & S. Take care of whatever money problems you have going on and then get at least 5000 dollars together for an Emergency Only/Rainy Day Fund so this never happens again (selling gear).

Nothing like going to bed with everything caught up and loads of twenty's in the sock drawer.

Best of Luck!


----------



## christianronnel (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there another alternative since you've been shooting for several years now? I mean, would you be able to take a side job like assist on wedding shoots or events to justify you keeping the gear?

If that's not an option, I suggest a used T2i and 18-55 kit lens, similar price to a P&S but better IQ. Personally, if I could only have 1 lens, it would be the 24-70.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 11, 2012)

24-70


----------



## Rat (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd sell the 70-200 and the flash and see how far that gets you - 5D2 and 24-70 is still an awesome combo. Trading the 24-70 (I'm assuming mark I) for a 24-105 is probably only going to cost you. Then, if worst comes to worst, you can always sell off everything else and go the xxxD route, or even go P&S.

And kudos for having your priorities straight


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 11, 2012)

Standard said:


> > Your current 5DII + 40mm f/2.8 pancake makes a great package. That is a very sweet lens and only $149. Baby and family photos will look just as good with the little 40mm as with the big 24-70/2.8. The 40mm is great for landscape too (if you like the focal length). Also, Rebel T4i with kit lens for $599 can do a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Best of luck.



+1 good luck to u buddy.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dark Reality said:


> If you had to start all over and have only one camera and one lens, what would it be?
> I'm selling my:
> 5d mkii
> 24-70 2.8
> ...



Just some ramblings...

If you sell your stuff, will it help? The sale of these items is a one time cash infusion, then that's it.

You won't get what you paid for it, nor will you be able to re-purchase the items for less at a later date.*

*lenses, at least. Once in a lifetime deals excluded. Bodies and electronic accessories don't hold their value. 

If your items are paid for, then that makes it harder.

If you have money issues now, then I'd sit down and think about the "why" part before selling . If you don't, then the underlying problem will return.

If you have cable TV or an expensive phone plan, I'd ditch that before selling the photography gear that has some meaning to you.

I am not asking for any explanations with respect to your situation, but I do know that if you sell and then re-purchase then you have no choices to equal what you have for less money, which will be a constant reminder with every image.


----------



## tron (Dec 11, 2012)

Dark Reality said:


> Thanks for the input. i like the idea of the 24-105, but on a crop it is no longer so wide. the 5dc is an option that i havnt thought of in a while... and getting rid of the 5d2 would be so hard.. its been my best friend
> 
> oh yeah, i forgot i have the 50 1.8, didnt even think of it since its not used too often and wouldnt be worth it to sell. its great for normal, i guess my problem is, i want wide, and tele..


I agree with Neuro. Excellent combination or, you just keep the 5D2 and 50mm 1.8 for now and sell the rest.
Also, you can always sell the remaining gear if it is necessary.

Now if you get/keep exactly what neuro suggests (5D2, 24-105, 430EX + 50 1.8 ) you could probably use that gear to make some extra money if you find couples that cannot afford expensive photographers for their wedding for example.


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 11, 2012)

selling everything means I can't get pictures like this one (which I printed 13x19)

needless to say, I've got some thinking to do, and all of your advice have helped.


----------



## skitron (Dec 11, 2012)

You could probably do a XTi silver plus a 40 pancake for about $300. I have some shots (that I didn't take myself) from a XTi and Sigma 50 1.4 that are fantastic, and the pancake 40 will be great as well. LOL, I should probably do this to replace our P&S.

My opinion is many of us (as I point to myself) have way more camera than we actually need. Not that that is a bad thing, in fact it's actually a good thing in a way. Because if we need to downgrade, we can still find someting to give us some nice shots.

Here's a shot with an XTi and Sigma 50 at f1.4 (too shallow DOF for my tastes):


----------



## Botts (Dec 11, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd keep the 5DII, sell both lenses and the 580, get a used 24-105L, a used 430 flash, and a used 50/1.8 II. I think that could net you $1500 and leave you with a very good kit for landscapes and portraits.
> ...



I'd do the same except maybe pick up the 40STM (~$150) instead of the 50/1.8 II (~$110). That said, if you have the 50mm, you may want to keep it to save money though not as wide as the 40mm. I'd also grab a used 70-300mm (<$300) to act as a tele. This may enable you to skip the 24-105 (~$800).

On the full-frame you'd then have a wide/normal-ish 40mm or 50mm and you'd have a tele range, the 70-300mm. If you had the money to upgrade, the Canon 70-200 f/4 is quite a bit sharper than the 70-300mm.

Alternatively, if you really want to start over, then I'd consider a 7D, with 15-85mm, and a 430ex. You could probably pick up all of these for <$1300. I just sold my 7D and 15-85 for $1,150. It's sharp, just not fast.


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 11, 2012)

skitron said:


> You could probably do a XTi silver plus a 40 pancake for about $300. I have some shots (that I didn't take myself) from a XTi and Sigma 50 1.4 that are fantastic, and the pancake 40 will be great as well. LOL, I should probably do this to replace our P&S.
> 
> My opinion is many of us (as I point to myself) have way more camera than we actually need. Not that that is a bad thing, in fact it's actually a good thing in a way. Because if we need to downgrade, we can still find someting to give us some nice shots.
> 
> Here's a shot with an XTi and Sigma 50 at f1.4 (too shallow DOF for my tastes):



How close were you to the subject? I tend to stay as far as possible to get as natural look as I can. And moving forward and backwards in combination with zooming in and out let's me control the depth of field while still keeping things framed as I like. .... Something I muggy not be able to do with a prime. Although I do like that shot


----------



## skitron (Dec 11, 2012)

Dark Reality said:



> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably do a XTi silver plus a 40 pancake for about $300. I have some shots (that I didn't take myself) from a XTi and Sigma 50 1.4 that are fantastic, and the pancake 40 will be great as well. LOL, I should probably do this to replace our P&S.
> ...



I didn't take that shot myself but if I recall, distance was about 5 feet or so. Yes, you lose some control when you go to prime, but as for DOF, it's pretty controllable with aperture.

Also another lens suggestion is the old 28-135. I had one for a short while and it is not nearly the POS a lot of people say it is imo. I did a side by side comparison to a 24-105L and the 28-135 had slightly worse bokeh and color renditions not quite as nice, but again, very nice lens IMO for a couple of hundred bucks...sharpness was basically identical between the two lenses I compared. Last time I checked it was about $200 used on eBay. I'd rather have it than the 18-55 kit lens any day, but then I tend to like longer lenses. And it sounds like maybe you do as well, so it might be a fit for you in a pinch.

You aren't going to get the IQ of a 5D2 and 70-200 with an XTi and 28-135 for sure, but you'd probably be shocked at how close you do get with it. IQ and price is not a linear scale for sure...

If you really can't justify tying up that much money in camera gear right now but you want to keep shooting, there are a number of low $ options that will preserve your memories nicely.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 11, 2012)

Dark Reality said:


> If you had to start all over and have only one camera and one lens, what would it be?
> I'm selling my:
> 5d mkii
> 24-70 2.8
> ...



That's a tough but very responsible decision. Here's the thing though: with a 9-moth old around you want to take pictures of the little one. The landscapes will still be there later. Kids are only little once. I wish I had had a good digital camera around when mine were that little. Shot lots of film though and I glad I did.

Everything else depends on your style of shooting I suppose. I wouldn't sell the 5DII. At this point it's not worth it. Everything else can go and is still very good resale value.

I personally would want a fast 50. Either of them would do. However, you might consider keeping the 24-70. The 24-105 is not a good replacement in my opinion. At least not for gaining, what, 200 bucks or so?

Any chance you can make a few extra bucks otherwise? 

And speaking of film: crazy thought but here is something I would consider if I had to give it all up and go really cheap. P&S or even anything APS-C wouldn't be an option for me at all. How much is a decent used medium format film camera with a 110 or 150mm lens?? Few hundred bucks? Plus the ongoing cost of film, developing and prints of course - which is a good motivation to think first and shoot later. I know, crazy.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2012)

One more opinion:

I think this depends on how serious your financial concerns are. If you are in a situation where you really have to liquidate everything, I'd look at a high-end powershot (G1-X?) as a substitute. But, I agree with Neuro and others in that you are likely to take a bath on your current camera. 

I'd suggest a refurbished 24-105 and sell your other two lenses, keeping the 580EX, the 5DII and the 50 1.8. This is the minimum compromise option. You'll be able to do 90% of what you were doing before, but net a little cash.

Option 3 (between the Powershot and keeping the 5DII) would be a T3i, a refurbished 15-85 EF-S and keep the 580EX and the 50 1.8. This is essentially the same "kit" as above except in an APS-C version. Would cost you about $1,100.

Option 3A: T3i kit with the 18-55 kit lens and the 55-250 zoom. Available for under $800. (The 55-250 is a very sharp lens. I'm not so sure about the 18-55, although I have heard that the current IS version is much improved over previous versions -- I don't own this lens).

With careful composition, holding the ISO to around 400 and keeping print sizes under 30" at the largest end, no one but you will ever know the shots were made on a crop camera instead of the 5DII.


----------



## titokane (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree with the multiple users suggesting the t3i, and t4i. Sure the kit lenses aren't the sharpest things in the world from a professional standpoint, but these are extremely capable cameras (& lenses) that can get great results for plenty of people. Technology keeps getting better and better but people seem to often forget that these "entry level" DSLRs are much more powerful than the professional ones not that long ago. 

I say get a t3i or t4i kit package, and when you're in a better place financially start upgrading lenses.


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 11, 2012)

What about a Tamron 28-75mm 2.8? Or a Canon 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 USM or 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5?

The Tamron would cost less than a Canon 24-105mm (albeit with less range and a larger aperture). The Canon lenses are essentially f/4 and have reasonable build quality, real USM, and can be picked up used for $200 or less. They won't have the image quality as the 24-105, but then again neither will any crop camera with anything except a 17-55mm f/2.8.

I say keep the 5D2 and 50mm f/1.8 II and spend a couple hundred on some cheap discontinued model lenses. I picked up my Tamron 19-35mm for $90 (although I think it normally goes for $100-125, I just got a good deal on eBay), my 28-105mm was $110, and 70-210mm was $140. So my 3 zooms put together was only $340. I think that's a heck of a kit for less than half of the lowest price L lens. I can't justify putting hundreds of dollars into each lens for my hobby, and I'm ok with the image quality of the lenses I have (althought, the 70-210mm is a little disappointing at 210mm). Its has taken me quite some time to put my whole kit together, but I'm constantly looking for good deals on used stuff to add to it without breaking the bank.

EDIT: Additionally, the Canon 20-35mm f/3.5-4.5 USM normally goes for $160-200 on eBay for the wide end when you want to continue shooting landscapes, etc.


----------



## ecka (Dec 11, 2012)

In a similar situation, I would (probably) replace all my DSLR gear with something like PowerShot G1 X.
Or, if the situation was temporary (like 3 to 6 month), then I'd keep the 5D2 with 50/1.8II.


----------



## mrzero (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this is a few days old, but I wanted to weigh in with my thoughts as a new parent. Obviously nobody knows your financial situation, and you can't choose photography over diapers, but I wouldn't unload my gear just yet. If you love taking pictures, you're going to love taking pictures of your baby. In months three through six, I downloaded about 1,000 frames off all of our cameras. If I had unloaded my gear or downgraded before the baby came, it would be the single biggest regret of my parenting career.

If you've been shooting top of the line gear, you're just going to be frustrated. I shoot an older T1i and I'm saving my pennies for a 6D. I can't imagine downgrading now. As for you downgrading to a rebel, about the only argument in favor of this in my eyes would be to get a T4i with the 18-135 STM, because you'll want good video. However, dedicated video cameras are cheap and having a second camera also lets mom or grandparents get involved.

To me, this is more of a question of lens selection. I would keep your standard zoom and your fifty, for sure. The only one I question is the 70-200, because you'll never be far enough away to use it. I might unload it and pick up a 100L for portraits and quasi-macro (hands, feet, etc) or maybe a 135 (everybody says it's great) with some tubes for the close focus. The other thing I suggest is more wide-angle of some sort. I won't weigh in on selection, but once the baby can move, he's going to be crawling _*towards*_ the camera, and _*fast*_. I have the 20mm (on crop about 32mm) and I'm always backing up with it. A 17-40 or even a 20-35 might get a lot of use, even on full frame, and help conserve your budget.

A point and shoot is a good idea, although if you have decent smartphones and don't keep your DSLR in a lockbox, you might not use it. I got the g1x, and the image quality is great, although it's a little sluggish. However, with a compact case, we take it all over (Wrigley field, pumpkin patch, weekend trips to Grandma's) and it is great to not lug a DSLR bag with all the rest of the baby gear. We also have Elphs but the iphones take far more pictures than those.

Most important thing is just using them. Our cameras sit out on shelves, ready to go, because you can't dig through a bag when he's having a "first". Because the iphones take P&S quality snaps, I haven't stuffed an Elph in the diaper bag permanently, but my wife usually carries hers in her purse. Read Ken Rockwell's article on why your wife wants you to buy better camera gear. It's a bit sexist and nauseating, but the principle is pretty close. I was never into portraiture, but I bought a flash, I'm trying to build a DIY ringflash, and looking at all sorts of umbrellas and stuff, too. I wouldn't bother selling your 580, in fact, I'd start looking at lighting for your DIY baby portraits. We took all sorts of home-made newborn photos, and, although they are nowhere near the quality that we got from the pro baby portrait studio, they are great, they're mine, and they are great memories to have from a time when all your baby does is sleep and poop.

If none of this helps you, then just take neuroanatomist's advice. He's pretty much always right and never full of BS, from what I've read.


----------



## seta666 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would keep the EOS 5D mkII if you can afford it, sell the rest. Second hand value of the 5D mkII is going down very fast, you have camera for years and for your photography needs neither 6D or 5D mkIII offer you much benefit (AF precission for portraits only)

For landscape I would buy a second hand Sigma 24-60 2.8; it is an amaizing little lens for the price (around 250$ second hand), if you need wider than that a canon 20-35 can be found cheap and might do the job until you can afford something better

For portraits I would buy a Contax/Yashica 50mm f1.4 and a C/Y-EOS AF confirm adapter (around 80$); in my opinion it is better quality than the Canon 50/1.4 at a fraction of the cost if you can live with manual focus/aperture


If you can not afford kto keep the 5D mkII and want to go APS-C I would go for a Nikon D7000 or D5200 and something like a tokina 12-24 and a 50/1.8 manual nikon. I do not recomend canon APS-C for landscape because of its poor DR


----------



## Danielle (Dec 15, 2012)

If I could have one camera and one lens! I'd seriously contemplate a Leica m9 and a 35mm f1.4 ... Or I'd get a 1ds mark iii and use my zeiss 2/35. - cheaper option.

Btw Unless you really won't use a 5d2 I'm not sure I'd be wanting to sell it either.


----------



## Rat (Dec 15, 2012)

Danielle said:


> If I could have one camera and one lens! I'd seriously contemplate a Leica m9 and a 35mm f1.4 ... Or I'd get a 1ds mark iii and use my zeiss 2/35. - cheaper option.
> 
> Btw Unless you really won't use a 5d2 I'm not sure I'd be wanting to sell it either.


You might want to read more carefully before replying. He's trying to free up some funds for his baby*, not asking for 'best regardless of money'. 

*) literally. I know, I'm attached to my 5D3 too, but we're talking one with ten little fingers an' ten little toes an' everything.


----------



## SJTstudios (Dec 16, 2012)

markm said:


> In terms of bang per buck for what you are doing (portraits, growing family, and landscape) I think a used Canon 7D is a good option. You also then have access to more the compact / lower cost EF-S lenses.
> 
> I have owned all of the 1Ds series and 5D series (waiting for Canon's response to Nikon), but I also keep a 7D house and it performs amazing well.
> 
> With the introduction of new cameras recently you might find a good deal on a quality used 7D. Avoid the base kit lens however. The 15-85mm is pretty good quality however.



+1

If family comes first, then aps-c is the best option, or wait for the new aps-c lineup for early 2013.

If you insist on having ff, keep the 5d, andmaybe try to stretch your budget for the canon 28-300, I know it's hefty, it is all I can come up with that will give you great quality.

But if size is more important than quality, check out the tamron 18-270.


----------



## pwp (Dec 16, 2012)

If finances are tight, it's definitely family first. But you have to have a better camera than the one on your phone! I just got a surprisingly good G15 for $399. It's such a monumental leap forward from my last G Canon. However, if the budget allows, keeping the 5D2 and getting a 24-105 f/4is would give you a very high quality, budget solution and a wad of cash to boot. Over the past few years, a gripless 5D C, II & now III with 24-105 has been my traveling-light combination. You can do most things with this high quality combo.

-PW


----------



## tron (Dec 17, 2012)

Could you use your gear to make some money?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 18, 2012)

It's all been said by now. My take is pretty close to *neuro's*...

If possible, keep the 5D2. (5D2 is worth ~$1K or more used maybe, IYL.) You'll likely regret giving up FF. Sell everything else. If you must sell the 5D2, get a 5D Classic instead. (5D is worth ~$600 or less, IYL.) I've shot with one for years and it's a great camera.

Lens? Well, if we are going for max $$ savings, keep the 50mm/1.8 and get one of these...

20-35 f/2.8 for wider indoor and lanscapes or one of the less expensive normal zooms mentioned already. I'm sure the 24-105 is ideal but if it's too much $$, just get anything that works for what you're willing to spend.

After all, when push comes to shove, *RLPhoto* has a good point - 5D2 (or 5D) + 50/1.4 (or your 50/1.8 ) would do you fine. No fuss, no muss. Heck, if it were me, I could probably live with my 5D + my trusty 16-35/2.8, 24-105 and 50/1.4 forever. In that order. Sometimes I think that's what I should do too. Dump it all and simplify!!

And I've used a Sunpak RD2000 with the Sto-Fen diffuser walking around for years. Less than $100 and works great. Yeah, I've got all the big flashes, but the RD2000 lives on my FF camera for fill.

Enjoy your family, your health and your love of photography. Good luck with your decisions. Please let us know what you decide. I'm sure we can all relate and we all wonder what will happen!


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got an XS that Ill give you !!! Sell it, use it... whatever. Hit me up. 

I have a few photographer friends that use only an iPhone. I know this is all DSLR-centric but I've heard it said many time before...

"The best camera in the world... is the one you have in hand when you need it."


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your 9-month-old! And congratulations on having the instincts of a good father!

I am older than you, but I sold my 2-year old Harley Davidson the week after my 2nd daughter was born, and now I have 3rd baby! Funny thing is, it hurt a little at the moment because of my pride, but given the joy of the kids I honestly never (almost) miss it.

The thing is, your main photo interest has kind of changed too. I found that having a baby around seriously decreased my interest in landscapes (and travel shots!). You need at bare minimum a kit capable of taking great baby shots. You will NEVER get those precious days and months back ever. And at 25 with a baby it probably doesn't seem like it, but you WILL have money again some day! Honestly!

I agree with Neuro that you won't get a lot for a used 5D2 nowadays. I'd be inclined to keep it for that reason, but if not, then a T3i (also as Neuro said) or even a T2i, would be great with your nifty fifty for baby portraits. If you kept your 5D2, maybe an 85mm f/1.8 or a 135mm 2.0?

Bright side: The way bodies depreciate, and lenses stay theh same, you can sit out for a few years, then buy a new design body that kicks the butt of current cameras, and you can re-buy the lenses for the same price you sold yours!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sanj (Dec 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd keep the 5DII, sell both lenses and the 580, get a used 24-105L, a used 430 flash, and a used 50/1.8 II. I think that could net you $1500 and leave you with a very good kit for landscapes and portraits.



Agree totally. Used 50 or 35 your choice. A tripod to this list would help lots.
The 9 month old is lucky as he/she has a responsible father!


----------



## Phenix205 (Dec 18, 2012)

If you can keep the 5D2 and 24-70. Also keep the 580 if possible. You are going to need a nice flash for taking photos of your baby.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 18, 2012)

100m macro.... i think now....


----------



## koolman (Dec 18, 2012)

The street value of your used equipment should be something like:

5d2 = 1,200

24-70 mark1 = 1,000

70-200 = no IS = 800 yes IS mark1 = 1,200

speedlight = 200 ?

Total = $3,600 on a good day.

Get a t3i + kit + save your 50mm 1.8 = $600

http://www.adorama.com/ICAT3IK.html

Savings opx $3,000


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the encouragement. 
I kept the 5d2, 50 1.8, and 70-200 2.8 ( it is the non IS, so value was not as high as I would have liked. Plus, 75% of my portraits are with this lens. )

One thing I completely forgot to mention, was my gitzo tripod and rrs ballhead, and a few other rrs accessories, which just took up space. 

The lens and tripod, plus a few other things, filters, macro rail, etc.. Made me 2700$ so my child will be okay and I'm still in the photography game 

To those who asked about if I make money with photography, the short answer is yes, but its not a constant paycheck and and my family has the bad habit of constantly needing to eat, lol. 

because of the helpful responses from people, ill probably be on the forums more often and maybe ill even be able to help a few people. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dswatson83 (Dec 18, 2012)

24-70 f/2.8. My personal recommendation would be to get the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC as the VC is great for video and f/2.8 is wide enough for indoors and portraits and use the money you save over the Canon 24-70 f/2.8 to get one nice prime. I'd go with the 85mm f/1.8 if you do mostly portraits or the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 if you do more landscapes, indoors, or wider shots. The Sigma 35mm is absolutely amazing too:
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/7-lenses/86-sigma-35mm-f14-review


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 18, 2012)

Dark Reality said:


> Thank you all so much for the encouragement.
> I kept the 5d2, 50 1.8, and 70-200 2.8 ( it is the non IS, so value was not as high as I would have liked. Plus, 75% of my portraits are with this lens. )
> 
> One thing I completely forgot to mention, was my gitzo tripod and rrs ballhead, and a few other rrs accessories, which just took up space.
> ...


I'm glad to hear everything has worked out, and that you haven't given up all your gear. Enjoy the time with your baby, and hope you get plenty of beautiful and memorable shots. When you get back on your feet, keep in mind the suggestions in this thread, as a very versatile and reasonably price kit can be put together with non-L lenses (in a perfect world we would all be able to afford the newest and best gear, but that is not reality).


----------



## Rat (Dec 18, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> I'm glad to hear everything has worked out, and that you haven't given up all your gear. Enjoy the time with your baby, and hope you get plenty of beautiful and memorable shots.


+1


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 18, 2012)

Rat said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to hear everything has worked out, and that you haven't given up all your gear. Enjoy the time with your baby, and hope you get plenty of beautiful and memorable shots.
> ...



Same here. 70-200 should be great for taking pictures of your kid and a bunch of other things. Enjoy. You've heard this before but they really grow up extremely fast.


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 18, 2012)

Keep the 5DmkII and the 50mm f/1.8. Sell the rest. You'll be able to keep shooting while bringing in a positive cash flow.


----------



## jcollett (Dec 18, 2012)

Any consideration of going back to film? *GASP*

I picked up Rebel 2000 and EOS 3 cameras off of CL for $125.

Consider xxD cameras if Rebels are a conderation; the ergonomics of the xxD series are much closer to the 5DII than the Rebel series.

Don't be afraid of the used market. Many good deals can be had for equipment.

Had found a brand new 28 - 135 lens on CL off of a 7D kit for $200. This is a good recommendation if you keep your 5DII. If you go crop, the 18 - 135 is a very capable all-in-one lens for crop sensor bodies.

Hope your money troubles pass soon. Don't give up your passion.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 19, 2012)

Dark Reality said:


> Thank you all so much for the encouragement.
> I kept the 5d2, 50 1.8, and 70-200 2.8 ( it is the non IS, so value was not as high as I would have liked. Plus, 75% of my portraits are with this lens. )
> 
> One thing I completely forgot to mention, was my gitzo tripod and rrs ballhead, and a few other rrs accessories, which just took up space.
> ...



Great choice of lenses. You can get a cheap flash to go with those for the meantime. Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep I agree with Dylan. Take care of that baby first and get yourself a good point and shoot you can live with. Think of it this way, if you sell all your gear now while it is still working you will get the most cash, if that camera breaks it is worthless as well as the lenses and they all will go at some point..focus motor, shutter, etc.

Best to get as much cash as you can while it all functions properly. Don't worry about all that gear - it will be available when you get things squared away its not going anywhere. You could always rent for a day or have a friend with decent gear perhaps assist with shots. There's alternatives for you. All the best to you and your family for the holidays.


----------

